# As Night Turns to Day



## jsecordphoto (Mar 9, 2015)

This is the last photo I took while on my first Milky Way trip of the year a few weeks ago. This is actually 4 vertical photos stitched, taken at the beginning of blue hour during Nautical Twilight, right after 5am. 

Each frame was ISO6400, f2.8, 25 seconds with my D750 and Tokina 16-28 @16mm


----------



## John Hunt (Mar 9, 2015)

That's awesome.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice. Some pretty good processing too.


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 9, 2015)

I think Rick50 says it all.

WesternGuy


----------



## RDenhardt (Mar 9, 2015)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 9, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> Very nice. Some pretty good processing too.



Thanks Rick! As usual for panoramas like this, I duplicated the background layer and then processed the sky and foreground separately.


----------



## goooner (Mar 10, 2015)

Breathtaking!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 10, 2015)

Really nice!!


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 10, 2015)

Cool!  The snow helps the foreground stand out a bit too


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 11, 2015)

....wow. Amazing shot


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 11, 2015)

Breaking News-----I am selling all of my equipment and taking up...basket weaving. No way in a million years could I produce an image like this!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 12, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> Breaking News-----I am selling all of my equipment and taking up...basket weaving. No way in a million years could I produce an image like this!



Yes you could. My first night photos, from 18 months ago (ish), wouldn't be worth using as toilet paper. I just went out and shot a lot and learned to process them. if If I learned, so could you!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 12, 2015)

Dang.  You're good.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 12, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Dang.  You're good.



Hah, thank you. I've put a lot of time and work in for sure, but I also feel extremely lucky to live in a beautiful area and to be able to go out and photograph it


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 12, 2015)

It's a nice shot and I like the processing but I have to nitpick that for all that work, why didn't you also straighten out the horizon Line. It was immediately obvious and thusly kills the shot for me.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 12, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Some pretty good processing too.
> ...



Heh, that's my process as well. Nice shot Jon (but I've already told you that in other areas haha)


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 12, 2015)

bulldurham said:


> It's a nice shot and I like the processing but I have to nitpick that for all that work, why didn't you also straighten out the horizon Line. It was immediately obvious and thusly kills the shot for me.



I literally just held up a straight edge to the screen and it is 100% straight... perhaps your eyes have been deceived in some way.


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 12, 2015)

I copied it and put it in Photoshop..it needs about a one degree twist to the right. If you use PS, drag a guideline down and you'll see waht I mean. it is not ok to edit your pics or I would have demonstrated it for you. My eyes are just fine, thank you.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 12, 2015)

bulldurham said:


> I copied it and put it in Photoshop..it needs about a one degree twist to the right. If you use PS, drag a guideline down and you'll see waht I mean. it is not ok to edit your pics or I would have demonstrated it for you. My eyes are just fine, thank you.


So what you meant was that the photo was not level... which is not the same as straight.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 12, 2015)

bulldurham said:


> I copied it and put it in Photoshop..it needs about a one degree twist to the right. If you use PS, drag a guideline down and you'll see waht I mean. it is not ok to edit your pics or I would have demonstrated it for you. My eyes are just fine, thank you.



Lol 1 degree off ruined the photo for you? Sorry that you don't like it, the 1/2 million other people who saw it between my page, Maine's FB page, and Milky Way Scientists sharing it seemed to think it was ok.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 12, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> bulldurham said:
> 
> 
> > I copied it and put it in Photoshop..it needs about a one degree twist to the right. If you use PS, drag a guideline down and you'll see waht I mean. it is not ok to edit your pics or I would have demonstrated it for you. My eyes are just fine, thank you.
> ...



Now, Now, Jon, don't get upset =)

Personally, I did not even notice the tilt, and I often have similarly very minor flaws in my horizon lines, but I rarely care, because they never both me. But some people really have an attention to them. I don't know. I think the image is fine as is, but I think people should still be able to have an opinion.


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 12, 2015)

I am happy for that half million...and for you...but an off kilter horizon line is always a killjoy for me..shoot me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2015)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Mar 13, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Nominated for POTM



Damn I guess my photo isn't winning this month!   Sick shot man I am definitely going to have to try that technique.  Later in the month I will be heading into Baja Mexico where I took that boat shot with MW and hope to get some real dark skies.  Found out a few days ago they hauled that boat away.  Sad but happy that I got a shot of it before it was taken away.

Nice solid work. (slow clap)


----------

